# Dwarf neon rainbows



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Was hoping to get the boesmani rainbows but I think I don't have the room... looking at the dwarf neon rainbows now, instead. Please let me know if you've seen them in stock or know who's stocking them... thanks a bunch in advance!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you referring to Sundadanio axelordi? 

They require hyper acidic water and a specific setup to do well typically. But are not hard to get as anyone locally should be able to bring them in for you.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

These ones: Melanotaenia praecox

Link here: Melanotaenia praecox (Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish) â€" Seriously Fish


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

Fantasy Aquatics have them


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Passthesalt said:


> Fantasy Aquatics have them


Thank you!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want small, try some threadfin rainbow from Patrick. They are smaller and I think they will fit your tank better.


----------

